# LG 42LH30 Half Screen



## Ir0n_mE (May 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just found this TV beside a dumpster today and decided to take it home.

I was surprised to find the TV is almost in working condition, however there is a problem with it.

When I first turned the TV on the left side of the TV was black. I managed to fix this by simply shaking the TV a bit. The only problem is that now there is a brighter strip of the screen on the left taking up about an 8th of the screen. After some googling it seems like this could be a problem with the Tcon board. 

I was wondering if anyone has any advice about this.

Would it really be the board since it works when shaken a bit. Possibly a loose connection or fault in the screen?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Ir0n_mE (May 19, 2013)

Ok so I solved the half screen problem by reconnecting the left connection from the Tcon board.

After this the bright strip on the screen vanished but when I turn on the TV a few minutes later it was there again.

I noticed that the bright strip lines up exactly where the black portion of the screen is when in 4:3 ratio. Perhaps this has some significance.

Thanks.


----------

